# Chimp Challenge Avatar Thread



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok guy's, we are going all in on the Chimp Challenge. Like msgclb said, we need an avatar. Something TPU/Chimp related and lets keep it clean as it will be our official image. *Show me some skills!*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok guy's, we are going all in on the Chimp Challenge. Like msgclb said, we need an avatar. Something TPU/Chimp related and lets keep it clean as it will be our official image. *Show me some skills!*



What is chimp exactly? Ill help but I have no idea whats going on.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 10, 2010)

You need to give us details so we can do a battle royale in photoshop.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2010)

Guys-base your design on a Jade Monkey (which is the price BTW for this challenge). A little search on Mr. Google's search site netted me this nice image:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3413/3509354189_4b6b04c3f8.jpg

Let's put your skills, creativity, and imagination to work guys and let's see some avy's


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What is chimp exactly? Ill help but I have no idea whats going on.



I'm in the same boat as MailMan 

i think i missed the thread, can some one give me the low down ?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I'm in the same boat as MailMan
> 
> i think i missed the thread, can some one give me the low down ?



Are you lost with the "Chimp" thing or the whole Chimp Challenge agenda?

Read all about the challenge HERE


----------



## Wile E (Apr 10, 2010)

I think you should use Steve from Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs.


----------



## Phxprovost (Apr 10, 2010)

clearly it should be a chimp with a wizard hat the has the tpu logo on it....


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

I never got to the point to understand what the god sake FOLDING was. Too long to read and understand  for a folding newbie like me and those who are tripping doing it are not able to explain it properly in simple words. When I asked them what FOLDING was the answers looked like if I asked them algebra formulas while their about to get an orgasm. So much jerking off on FOLDING they cant even think and write properly about it.


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 10, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I never got to the point to understand what the god sake FOLDING was. Too long to read and understand  for a folding newbie like me and those who are tripping doing it are not able to explain it properly in simple words. When I asked them what FOLDING was the answers looked like if I asked them algebra formulas while their about to get an orgasm. So much jerking off on FOLDING they cant even think and write properly about it.



LOL - Folding is simply this - when your computer is sitting neglected the folding program will use the CPU and the GPU to process data sent to it from a server and then send the results back to the server - much like a botnet, but instead of attacking gmail or stealing credit card numbers the machines that are 'folding' are doing things like helping with cancer research.

It's much like one person using the idle machines on a network to speed up the rendering of a 3D CAD model.

As to the Chimp Challenge, I will check it out - it's been a while since I've abused Photoshop.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Apr 10, 2010)

Isn't mine just awesome?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok NOW I understand  But I always close my computer so I cant do folding ...
Ill know it for the future


----------



## beyond_amusia (Apr 10, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Ok NOW I understand  But I always close my computer so I cant do folding ...
> Ill know it for the future



It can fold even while you are using it for simple things like listening to music and surfin the net too - I don't fold (yes, shame on me) but the aspects are amazing - all those PCs out there folding away could totally pwn a super computer in sheer number crunching power. 

folding PCs at work  compared to a super computer >


----------



## MohawkAngel (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup its like the new supercomputer of the us military made with ....ps2 !!! lol they found its faster 20 PS2 than a single big supercomputer. cheaper and also reduce heat and energy expense


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 11, 2010)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Isn't mine just awesome?



I like it, but I think that it needs boobies and cookies included.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 11, 2010)

The best way for me to show you a my primitive photoshop skills was to upload it as my avatar. I don't know what username will be selected so I just picked one out of a hat.

I started with this...





After looking at it I'd guess the text needs to be larger.

The avatar you see is my second attempt.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> clearly it should be a chimp with a wizard hat the has the tpu logo on it....


*


----------



## msgclb (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's another attempt!


----------



## msgclb (Apr 11, 2010)

I stole EnergyFX's avatar and gave the monkey a badge of honor!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is my second, non-trolling entry.

EDIT:  DAMMIT BUCK!  You realize that my first picture has a troll face on it?  Here is the non-troll version.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here is my second, non-trolling entry.
> 
> EDIT:  DAMMIT BUCK!  You realize that my first picture has a troll face on it?  Here is the non-troll version.


I like the teeth...err smile on the chimp


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I like the teeth...err smile on the chimp



Ok I will be writing a paper, if you want any changes, just say so, I'll be in the 2 threads, the picture was made at 1am so I was kinda joking but whatever.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 11, 2010)

So this is it!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 11, 2010)

msgclb said:


> So this is it!
> 
> View attachment 34878



Use this one:  http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34868&d=1270965293

Yours has decreased quality for some reason...


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 12, 2010)

I like it, thank you PVTCaboose1337.  And thank's to Buck for the editing, I don't need to get my mail on this forum.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You need to give us details so we can do a battle royale in photoshop.



See what you can do with my old monkey geezer!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tatty_One  I just about pissed my pant's.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 12, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> Tatty_One  I just about pissed my pant's.



That's just slightly worrying


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Apr 12, 2010)

are we talking about 150 x 138?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2010)

They already chose man.


----------

